# Chesapeake, VA ride routes?



## sf3291

I recently moved to Chesapeake, VA from San Diego. What a dissapointment. I am more of an MTBer and already had to deal with the dissapointment of not having any trails close enough for an after work ride....and deal with a >1 hour drive to a fun place for a MTB ride. 

But now that I am here it seems like road rides aren't going to be exactly convenient either. Few roads seem to have a shoulder, and those that do are major roads with heavy traffic. It just seems stupid for me to put the road bike in the truck and go somehwere to do a road ride. Especially since there aren't any hills around for miles. 

Anyone have suggestions? Riding two lane roads with no shoulder an lots of traffic doesn't seem like my kind of fun, but I don't know if I am left with much more of a choice. And, if you happen to know the area...Deep Creek/ Mill Creek in Chesapeake is what I am talking about. 


Thanks,
Sam


----------



## wim

*Good place, actually. Flat, yes.*

Forget shoulders in Chesapeake, but there's plenty of good riding in the southern stretches of the city. If you have a map, find Shillelagh Road. From the southern end of Shillelagh Road all the way to the North Carolina line you'll find great back roads that have very little traffic. The club below offers rides every day of the week all over Chesapeake and environs. Check them out. http://www.tbarides.org/

You need to travel to Williamsburg for a few sprinter's hills. By the way, York River State with its excellent mountain bike trail system is near Williamsburg.


----------

